# All Aboard for the SEGRS Banquet!



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

The buffet-style banquet will be held at 7:00 pm on Friday, May 1 in the two rooms used during the day for
workshops. These will be combined into a single room for the banquet. The menu is herb-roasted chicken, roast
beef with au jus, salad, mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls and butter, peach cobbler, and tea and coffee. Donald
Nute will give the banquet talk on "Surviving Steam in the United States." This will be a survey of steam
locomotives in museums, at tourist railroads, and in front of country stores or beside old depots across the U.S.
We also plan on giving away a nice selection of door prizes at the banquet. Tickets are $25 and can be ordered from Frances Tidd/SEGRS Tickets, 3540 

Cove Creek Court, Cumming, GA, 30040. *Be sure to include a stamped, self-addressed envelope with your order. ORDERS MUST BE POSTMARKED BY APRIL 6 IN ORDER TO LET THE FOLS AT THE CONVENTION CENTER KNOW THE NUMBER OF MEALS TO PREPARE!
*


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Tickets still available. Special note, Lewis Polk will be at the show. Order your banquet tickets right away. Follow directions above. Lots of vendors, layouts, clinics, and don't forget the layout tours on Sunday, May 3! Last chance to get on board!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I was informed today that GGRS needs to inform the caterers of the number of guests at the Banquet on April 21. Tickets can be arranged to be picked up at the show if payment is received by April 21 

David


----------

